# SOTM - Feb 2021 PFS's



## mattwalt

This month will keep it simple 

PFS's

I'l permit anything up to and including 'small-gappers' but the general logic is that it should designed as a PFS (ideally the gap in the fork smaller than the ammo). Though to be inclusive of natty's the gap could be a little wider.

Keen to see what people come up with.

No 'rules' except the usual made this month etc.


----------



## hoggy

Cool, even with my skeerdness of pfses. Good luck brother & sister slingshootists


----------



## mattwalt

TBH I was pretty intimidated by them till I made and shot one. For me it worked out just fine. Luckily came natural to me - and shoots just as accurately instinctive as any other frame.

I'd probably use one as pocket carry if full-power was my thing. I prefer tubes over flats - but prefer using flats on my PFS... As a truly pocketable setup a PFS can't be beat.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

You have my interest now! Really looking forward to all the great ideas and innovation.

I actually just finished up a couple yesterday. Is anything in February acceptable for entry, or does it need to be post the start of this thread?


----------



## mattwalt

Yup - anything done this month is cool - post away.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Matt, thanks and hope its also good to make multiple entries. PFS is just too much fun and many are quick to build.

I'll kick it off with this design from Bugsbrew ca.2015. It is an ocularis variation on the Pitbull design. He renamed it to PitBullularis and there is a template on the Community site. I actually PM'd with Dan on this a couple days ago.

Material is 1/2" HDPE. Fork width is 70mm, and banded with BSB 0.45 mm, 20-15 mm Taper, and active length of 10". I initially had trouble with the bands coming loose in the plugs, but it was operator error and resolved it just after the shooting picture. (Didn't push in the steel ball far enough)

The build was done by creating a 3D printed router template. Then just a simple router table cutout and a couple holes drilled.

Great shooter and may need to make more of these.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Up next is a SWOPFS design. I recently received in December one of these and fell in love with how the shoot and feel in the hand. The one I got came from Cruiser and knew it was made by Pawpawsailor. Used it as a template for inspiration and designed my own plans, made a 3D printed template for the core and palm swell.

Build is a Bamboo cutting board core, with Purple Heart / Walnut palm swells.

Assembly is straight forward of gluing up the pieces, and shaping the palm swells. Finished it with Spar Urethane for UV protection on the Purple Heart.

Awesome shooter and very easy in the hand.


----------



## mattwalt

Wow... talk about coming in swinging... Those are sweet.










Really like this setup. Wouldn't mind one of those.


----------



## mattwalt

Arn't those plugs in backwards?


----------



## Palmettoflyer

mattwalt said:


> Arn't those plugs in backwards?


LOL, Could very well be! I'm not a big Ocularis fan and only used them a time or two. I'll swap the band around and give it a try!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

mattwalt said:


> Wow... talk about coming in swinging... Those are sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really like this setup. Wouldn't mind one of those.


These were very fast builds and finished up fast.

Thanks!


----------



## mattwalt

Think the wide ends prevent the bands from pulling them out - They way you have them could have the pop out under draw.


----------



## Island made

Wow! Monroe! Those are fantastic!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Island made said:


> Wow! Monroe! Those are fantastic!


Thanks Shane! Not up to the solid metal work of yours, but they are fun to build and shoot. BTW, I was shooting your brass PFS yesterday too.

Looking forward to seeing all the great innovation on the PFS idea this month.

I've already learned the right way to install an ocularis plug! (actually only the 2nd time I have used them in the past year)


----------



## SJAaz

PFS???

Point Fling Swear... Man I'm scared to death of those things! I have a piece of wood that might work, if I can get someone to shoot it!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Great job Monroe, beautifully done


----------



## skarrd

Im with Monroe,this is gonna be an amazing contest of styles and materials,he's already set the bar pretty high ,so its only gonna get Better,have to see what i can do,,,,,,,,


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Thanks guys, Just getting in my work from this week before I'm overwhelmed by your creativity!

Sorted out my Ocularis plug mistake. Too wet today to shoot.


----------



## Stankard757

SJAaz said:


> PFS???
> Point Fling Swear... Man I'm scared to death of those things! I have a piece of wood that might work, if I can get someone to shoot it!


Pretty sure it won't be hard to find volunteers here

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

OH! CRAP! I suk @ doing simple! :cursin:


----------



## 31610

Done a old school Metro haha do I need a smaller wing nut ;-)


----------



## SJAaz

Port boy said:


> Done a old school Metro haha do I need a smaller wing nut ;-)


Now PB.. do you really shoot that thing? Seems like a fixed anchor point would be clear on top of your head. Guess you could shoot it semi or full BF and aim instinctively. Looks like a sure trip to the ER to me.


----------



## 31610

SJAaz said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done a old school Metro haha do I need a smaller wing nut ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Now PB.. do you really shoot that thing? Seems like a fixed anchor point would be clear on top of your head. Guess you could shoot it semi or full BF and aim instinctively. Looks like a sure trip to the ER to me.
Click to expand...

haha definitely looks dangerous but all reality every pickle looks a little dangerous. Not a new idea it's bin done before but I give it a go today see what happens


----------



## 31610

https://images.app.goo.gl/Xh3bZW3rWw1fgBm59 This guy went a step further and prettied it up


----------



## mattwalt

Nice PB!


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> Nice PB!


 nice and heavy lol I used m16 hardware pretty sure there be no band shock from this beast


----------



## SJAaz

Port boy said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done a old school Metro haha do I need a smaller wing nut ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Now PB.. do you really shoot that thing? Seems like a fixed anchor point would be clear on top of your head. Guess you could shoot it semi or full BF and aim instinctively. Looks like a sure trip to the ER to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha definitely looks dangerous but all reality every pickle looks a little dangerous. Not a new idea it's bin done before but I give it a go today see what happens
Click to expand...

I suppose you medical is taken care of "up there"... wear some googles at least.!


----------



## devils son in law

Dang, Monroe comes out swingin' !! :headbang:


----------



## Crazy Canuck

First time entering the SOTM 

After checking in with Matt, we're sneaking this one in as a small gapper.

It started life as a PFS Mule from Monroe's template, but I decided to trim the fork width down from 1" to 3/4" while keeping the outside dimensions the same. So while technically no longer a PFS, it's a small gapper with the gap the same width as a Pickle Bone, but shallower.










For materials I used 3/8" African Mahogany laminated with 1/4" linen phenolic, with 1/4" brass tubing for pins. Used G-Flex for the epoxy, and finished with a BLO bath.
























Thank you Palmettoflyer for sharing the template! This looks like it'll be a fun shooter


----------



## mattwalt

Wowsa... CC - thats a sweet looking frame. Came out a stunner - sure it shoots as good as it looks.


----------



## Island made

That’s a beauty CC


----------



## Crazy Canuck

mattwalt said:


> Wowsa... CC - thats a sweet looking frame. Came out a stunner - sure it shoots as good as it looks.





Island made said:


> That's a beauty CC


Thanks guys.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Very Nice! Absolutely love it! The Mahogany and Linen Phenolic look great together! Very nice, and the video really shows how nice it looks.

Great build CC, and technically I think it is still a PFS! You might have a hard time getting the ammo to pass through that little gap!


----------



## bingo

Yew pfs looks good for it 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Oh yeah,here we go  nice work all,i'm still diggin around my woodpile and mind


----------



## Stankard757

Finished this little bad boy up last night. Started life as a Maple(?) fork. Wanted to try a different style of frame. Sanded to 500 leaving sections of bark for some contrast and finished with three rubbed on coats of Danish Oil.

Got a break in the rain today so took it out for a testing session. Fits like a glove definitely a keeper



















































Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Nice! I saw the photos in the other threads and was waiting for this writeup. Love the shape of that handle!


----------



## mattwalt

That's a sweet natty.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Looks really good Mike. Glad to see it finished and all dressed up!


----------



## Stankard757

Crazy Canuck said:


> Nice! I saw the photos in the other threads and was waiting for this writeup. Love the shape of that handle!


Thanks man. Learned some new things and had a blast building it. Really like the shape Already got plans for another couple

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

mattwalt said:


> That's a sweet natty.





Palmettoflyer said:


> Looks really good Mike. Glad to see it finished and all dressed up!


Thanks guys!

Monroe thanks for the advice

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Finished this little bad boy up last night. Started life as a Maple(?) fork. Wanted to try a different style of frame. Sanded to 500 leaving sections of bark for some contrast and finished with three rubbed on coats of Danish Oil.
> 
> Got a break in the rain today so took it out for a testing session. Fits like a glove definitely a keeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Very Nice! that is amazing!


----------



## hoggy

mattwalt said:


> Arn't those plugs in backwards?


not for bands.


----------



## hoggy

great entries slingshootists. got a couple ideas brewing.


----------



## mattwalt

https://simple-shot.com/axiom-manual


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Thanks guys for the info regarding the rookie mistake on the Ocularis plugs. It has been over a year since using them and just didn't give it a real thought when I put the initial bands on that frame. I got it all sorted out back at post #10.

But what it does show, how easy it can be for anyone to make a mistake with this plug method. I consider myself an above average slingshot shooter and still managed to do it backwards. How many other people have done this and not gotten quick feedback from the forums to correct the error?

Really, this is a topic for another thread. I would be happy to keep this thread on topic with your submissions to SOTM.


----------



## hoggy

mattwalt said:


> Screen Shot 2021-02-10 at 10.19.10.png
> 
> https://simple-shot.com/axiom-manual


sorry mattwalt i looked at it wrong.


----------



## mattwalt

I know the Chinese companies often have them in backwards - and there was one member who bad mouthed the Ocularis system (in fact he'd bad mouth SimpleShot out of principal and for no reason) after they had it backwards and got a faceslap in return 

I only have plugs on one frame which due to circumstance I've not used in a while - so even I had to do a double take on that one.


----------



## Island made

Good morning sling friends. First I want to say that I'm totally aware that this might not meet parameters, and that's totally fine, there will be no hard feelings if this don't qualify. That said.....

Here's my entry. I used the OPFS wide fork template, it's one of my all time favourite edc frame designs. I love the opfs, but I like a little bit of fork width to hold on to. 1/4" 6061 aluminum core, g10 faces and palm swell, and 1/8" aluminum pins.

Sporting the peppermack/cracked pepper wave attachment. Also has slots cut so you can use looped tubes, run flats through the holes like tubes, or matchstick attachment.

I narrowed up the gap to 28mm form the templates 32. But I am aware that a gapper is a 1" gap I believe.

Thanks for looking everyone, and pray you have a blessed day.


----------



## mattwalt

Puke... This month is going to be insane.

Thats a nice build IM!


----------



## Island made

mattwalt said:


> Puke... This month is going to be insane.
> 
> Thats a nice build IM!


Thanks buddy! Appreciate it.


----------



## StringSlap

Amazing work everyone! I may jump in on one of these comps one day, but it would be like a one legged man entering a butt kicking contest!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Very nice Shane! Awesome design and craftsmanship.


----------



## skarrd

That is a Beauty Shane,Awesome build


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

StringSlap said:


> Amazing work everyone! I may jump in on one of these comps one day, but it would be like a one legged man entering a butt kicking contest!


Well heck Steve, we all need a good butt kicking every now and again, lol 



Island made said:


> Good morning sling friends. First I want to say that I'm totally aware that this might not meet parameters, and that's totally fine, there will be no hard feelings if this don't qualify. That said.....
> 
> Here's my entry. I used the OPFS wide fork template, it's one of my all time favourite edc frame designs. I love the opfs, but I like a little bit of fork width to hold on to. 1/4" 6061 aluminum core, g10 faces and palm swell, and 1/8" aluminum pins.
> 
> Sporting the peppermack/cracked pepper wave attachment. Also has slots cut so you can use looped tubes, run flats through the holes like tubes, or matchstick attachment.
> 
> I narrowed up the gap to 28mm form the templates 32. But I am aware that a gapper is a 1" gap I believe.
> 
> Thanks for looking everyone, and pray you have a blessed day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9095CD2F-D0DE-4E8E-BAFF-193FDA7AB147.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3EF76CCF-A03A-4B51-93A5-6CFB714D659A.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7F0CEA1A-23B8-4DD4-9DAB-154F40B5E5B9.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 025AF671-611C-4EEC-A4D9-8CADF648A0E8.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D43CC639-2870-4BC0-831B-029A838631C5.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DA1CF114-E0BB-40F5-9B3A-BD5F8F30F5B0.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9519D025-9A03-4B43-AC24-D3F653888295.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F1042DAC-329C-41A2-9CB6-99773C155D3A.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8174654B-ACB1-4EF5-B743-71933BD3294B.jpeg


That's a beauty Shane, love the design and when you get tired of shooting it, you know where to send it, lol. 
Looks great brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Shane very nice job young fella.

Your photos remind me of being up in a plane looking down at the clouds! Cool!


----------



## skarrd

loving this contest,i guess i need to brave the cold and get busy on something.


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Good morning sling friends. First I want to say that I'm totally aware that this might not meet parameters, and that's totally fine, there will be no hard feelings if this don't qualify. That said.....
> Here's my entry. I used the OPFS wide fork template, it's one of my all time favourite edc frame designs. I love the opfs, but I like a little bit of fork width to hold on to. 1/4" 6061 aluminum core, g10 faces and palm swell, and 1/8" aluminum pins.
> Sporting the peppermack/cracked pepper wave attachment. Also has slots cut so you can use looped tubes, run flats through the holes like tubes, or matchstick attachment.
> I narrowed up the gap to 28mm form the templates 32. But I am aware that a gapper is a 1" gap I believe.
> Thanks for looking everyone, and pray you have a blessed day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9095CD2F-D0DE-4E8E-BAFF-193FDA7AB147.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3EF76CCF-A03A-4B51-93A5-6CFB714D659A.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7F0CEA1A-23B8-4DD4-9DAB-154F40B5E5B9.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 025AF671-611C-4EEC-A4D9-8CADF648A0E8.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D43CC639-2870-4BC0-831B-029A838631C5.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DA1CF114-E0BB-40F5-9B3A-BD5F8F30F5B0.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9519D025-9A03-4B43-AC24-D3F653888295.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F1042DAC-329C-41A2-9CB6-99773C155D3A.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8174654B-ACB1-4EF5-B743-71933BD3294B.jpeg


wow Shane that's cool . I better get cracking on mine ;-)


----------



## skarrd

i still like your metro made clone,simple efficient,minimalist,cant wait to see what you put togethor next


----------



## skarrd

oky doky,so heres my humble entry,made from 1/8 in stainless,a direct copy of its cousin in aluminium,that was made to replace the original in blue PVC,only took 10 shots-cause its colder than my ex wifes heart-outside,5 at the spinner w/3 hits and 5 at the can w/4 hits.3.8s steels,3/4in TBG straights 7 in AL.Idont know what this design is called,saw a shooter on youtube with one and copied it,fits my hand nicely and even tho its thin its comforatable


----------



## mattwalt

Thats very cool. Like it alot.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Skarrd, that's a great design. Good on you to work through the SS. That's no easy task!

I like that design and could see several variations coming out of that shape.


----------



## skarrd

Thanks Guys,i do have some ideas for future*experiments*with it,for right now its just a very comfy,small frame


----------



## hoggy

very nice entries slingshootists


----------



## 31610

Ok done a nano axe it’s a Port Boy poor mans build white oak core with mahogany scales from skid board with bamboo pins from dollar store . Frame feels sweet


----------



## mattwalt

PB. Thats sweet!


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> PB. Thats sweet!


not bad eh has a cool look with the scales kinda medieval lol ;-) thanks Matt man


----------



## 31610




----------



## skarrd

Awesome build and design! You nailed it!


----------



## skarrd

made a quick down and dirty BB shooter while waiting for the stain to dry on entry,no shooting yet its 30 degrees and dropping fast


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Great job Steven and Jason, very nice slings y'all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Skarrd those are cool... literally need to get a paintbrush now.


----------



## bingo

Nice work guys awesome builds 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Great work guys!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Jason, that axe looks really sharp!

Steven, pretty cool looking design!

All the pickle forks are sweet, including the paintbrush


----------



## Reed Lukens

Beautiful works guys, you're all putting in some great entries :headbang:


----------



## skarrd

mattwalt said:


> Skarrd those are cool... literally need to get a paintbrush now.


Thanksd Matt,paint brush will get some real bands when it warms up,they are fun shooters


----------



## skarrd

Palmettoflyer said:


> Jason, that axe looks really sharp!
> 
> Steven, pretty cool looking design!
> 
> All the pickle forks are sweet, including the paintbrush


Thank you,the paintbrush is starting to really grow on me,it actually shoots {BBS] pretty darn good


----------



## 31610

skarrd said:


> Awesome build and design! You nailed it!


thanks I think the handle scales really make it . Kinda old look to it


----------



## 31610

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Great job Steven and Jason, very nice slings y'all
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks bud


----------



## 31610

Palmettoflyer said:


> Jason, that axe looks really sharp!
> Steven, pretty cool looking design!
> All the pickle forks are sweet, including the paintbrush


thanks Monroe


----------



## hoggy

nice builds slingshootists


----------



## Slide-Easy

Would one of you be kind enough to explain this contest, in general, to me?


----------



## mattwalt

Its generally a platform to showcase members skills and craftsmanship - As well as allowing for material evolution and technological development.

So each month you are presented with a style/rules and you submit your creations here (as many as you like created during the month). Winner(s) get badges.


----------



## Slide-Easy

mattwalt said:


> Its generally a platform to showcase members skills and craftsmanship - As well as allowing for material evolution and technological development.
> 
> So each month you are presented with a style/rules and you submit your creations here (as many as you like created during the month). Winner(s) get badges.


Thanks Matt. I always appreciate your kindness.


----------



## MIsling

Nice work all around! Some good creativity and workmanship on show here.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Good morning sling friends. First I want to say that I'm totally aware that this might not meet parameters, and that's totally fine, there will be no hard feelings if this don't qualify. That said.....
> 
> Here's my entry. I used the OPFS wide fork template, it's one of my all time favourite edc frame designs. I love the opfs, but I like a little bit of fork width to hold on to. 1/4" 6061 aluminum core, g10 faces and palm swell, and 1/8" aluminum pins.
> 
> Sporting the peppermack/cracked pepper wave attachment. Also has slots cut so you can use looped tubes, run flats through the holes like tubes, or matchstick attachment.
> 
> I narrowed up the gap to 28mm form the templates 32. But I am aware that a gapper is a 1" gap I believe.
> 
> Thanks for looking everyone, and pray you have a blessed day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9095CD2F-D0DE-4E8E-BAFF-193FDA7AB147.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3EF76CCF-A03A-4B51-93A5-6CFB714D659A.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7F0CEA1A-23B8-4DD4-9DAB-154F40B5E5B9.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 025AF671-611C-4EEC-A4D9-8CADF648A0E8.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D43CC639-2870-4BC0-831B-029A838631C5.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DA1CF114-E0BB-40F5-9B3A-BD5F8F30F5B0.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9519D025-9A03-4B43-AC24-D3F653888295.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F1042DAC-329C-41A2-9CB6-99773C155D3A.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8174654B-ACB1-4EF5-B743-71933BD3294B.jpeg


Great Day in The Morning!!! That is one sweet little fork. I really like to see the medias mixed together. Nice work. I wish I had a neighbor with a metal shop that made forks like you!


----------



## FlingShotLife

@island made your work is outstanding!


----------



## Island made

Slide-Easy said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning sling friends. First I want to say that I'm totally aware that this might not meet parameters, and that's totally fine, there will be no hard feelings if this don't qualify. That said.....
> Here's my entry. I used the OPFS wide fork template, it's one of my all time favourite edc frame designs. I love the opfs, but I like a little bit of fork width to hold on to. 1/4" 6061 aluminum core, g10 faces and palm swell, and 1/8" aluminum pins.
> Sporting the peppermack/cracked pepper wave attachment. Also has slots cut so you can use looped tubes, run flats through the holes like tubes, or matchstick attachment.
> I narrowed up the gap to 28mm form the templates 32. But I am aware that a gapper is a 1" gap I believe.
> Thanks for looking everyone, and pray you have a blessed day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9095CD2F-D0DE-4E8E-BAFF-193FDA7AB147.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3EF76CCF-A03A-4B51-93A5-6CFB714D659A.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7F0CEA1A-23B8-4DD4-9DAB-154F40B5E5B9.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 025AF671-611C-4EEC-A4D9-8CADF648A0E8.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D43CC639-2870-4BC0-831B-029A838631C5.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DA1CF114-E0BB-40F5-9B3A-BD5F8F30F5B0.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9519D025-9A03-4B43-AC24-D3F653888295.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F1042DAC-329C-41A2-9CB6-99773C155D3A.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8174654B-ACB1-4EF5-B743-71933BD3294B.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Great Day in The Morning!!! That is one sweet little fork. I really like to see the medias mixed together. Nice work. I wish I had a neighbor with a metal shop that made forks like you!
Click to expand...

Thank you! Appreciate that very much.


----------



## Island made

FlingShotLife said:


> @island made your work is outstanding!


Thank you buddy! Glad you like it. Means a lot.


----------



## Island made

Been a minute since I was on here. Amazing work everyone!! And thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## skarrd

Last entry,took awhile in the cold,but the final stage of these shooters-wood- from blue PVC,to aluminium,to stainless steel,and finally a wooden one,with a palm swell-not sure if i like that or not-but its Purty,lol,so the Genisis is complete and i hope you all enjoy the pics,i will shoot them all as soon as the freezing temps subside


----------



## 31610

Nice little army  skarrd looking sweet


----------



## skarrd

Thanks PB,i find i really like this shape/design,fits my hand almost perfect for a pocket shooter


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looks great Steven 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Skarrd - thats a sweet fork.


----------



## FlingShotLife

@skarrd Perfect little edc . Very nice!


----------



## Island made

That’s a beauty Steven


----------



## StringSlap

C'mon skarrd, three more. Need one for each day of the week!


----------



## richnew

I've had this core laminated with grey g10 for a while now ( 6 months to be exact) and been so indecisive Ive gone backwards and forwards with ideas for the swells. In a recent trade with someone i was lucky enough to get hold of some 10mm python Micarta. This was laminated to the core using a toxic green g10 spacer and Z Poxy.

Once the final shaping of the palm swells were done it was sanded to 3000 grit and machine polished.

Banded with 2040 psuedo tapered tubes and a Catty Shack Pouch


























Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks great Steven
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## skarrd

mattwalt said:


> Skarrd - thats a sweet fork.


Thank you


----------



## skarrd

FlingShotLife said:


> @skarrd Perfect little edc . Very nice!


Thanks


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> That's a beauty Steven


Thank you


----------



## skarrd

StringSlap said:


> C'mon skarrd, three more. Need one for each day of the week!


Thanks,i will have to find 3 more different materials,lol


----------



## 31610

richnew said:


> I've had this core laminated with grey g10 for a while now ( 6 months to be exact) and been so indecisive Ive gone backwards and forwards with ideas for the swells. In a recent trade with someone i was lucky enough to get hold of some 10mm python Micarta. This was laminated to the core using a toxic green g10 spacer and Z Poxy.
> Once the final shaping of the palm swells were done it was sanded to 3000 grit and machine polished.
> Banded with 2040 psuedo tapered tubes and a Catty Shack Pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20210216_190552652.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20210216_190753669.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20210216_190656925.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20210216_190745118.jpg
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


 sharp frame fella


----------



## richnew

Port boy said:


> richnew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this core laminated with grey g10 for a while now ( 6 months to be exact) and been so indecisive Ive gone backwards and forwards with ideas for the swells. In a recent trade with someone i was lucky enough to get hold of some 10mm python Micarta. This was laminated to the core using a toxic green g10 spacer and Z Poxy.
> Once the final shaping of the palm swells were done it was sanded to 3000 grit and machine polished.
> Banded with 2040 psuedo tapered tubes and a Catty Shack Pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20210216_190552652.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20210216_190753669.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20210216_190656925.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20210216_190745118.jpg
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> sharp frame fella
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy i apprrciate it , it was a fun build for sure

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

After recently starting a physical relationship with the Nano Axe after loving it from a far, I can vouch they are beautiful to hold and shoot.

Great to see so many beautiful submissions, one of the things I've really missed during my absence was the craftsmanship here.


----------



## SJAaz

Nice job guys. Some good looking slings.


----------



## bingo

Simple yew natural salvaged quick entry before months out 






























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Looks sweet bingo ! Have u gave it a go yet bud


----------



## StringSlap

Nice one, Bingo!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looks great John 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Nice one!gotta love a pfs natty


----------



## skarrd

inaugural can cut,3/8s steels,3/4 straight TBG,Pocket Predater pouch,11 hits -15 shots guess i Do kinda like the palm swell,at least on this one


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Looks sweet bingo ! Have u gave it a go yet bud


Tomorrow I try her out buddy 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Bingo - thats really a nice looking natty


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Bingo, great looking PFS natural fork. Looks like it's ready for some heavy hitting!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Since we still have a couple of days left, I had some time to put together another entry.

OPFS with 1/8" phenolic laminated with green fiber spacers. Used phenolic tube and green G10 rod for pins, all held together with G Flex epoxy. Finished with BLO and paste wax.


----------



## bingo

Afew mods to try on the my natty pfs is not my preferred style of shooting























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

This WAS going to be my second entry, but I liked it better this way. Oh well









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Been a busy month but somehow found time to get through this one. Motivated to get-r-done for my end of the month entry. Actually started it by cutting a aluminum core frame a few months back. Then the core just sat on the work bench forever. Once I finished the SWOPFS build, I got busy on this and did all the layers, and build up. It is layered with Walnut and Maple veneer, then scaled with Walnut, Zebrawood, and a dash of Purpleheart. Put an 8mm brass pin in the middle. Sanded down to shape, left the core to a satin 1000 grit shine. I thought about do a CA finish, but for PFS, really prefer to feel the wood, so it got a power rubbed in treatment of bees wax. I took pictures of all this, but they got vaporized in a quick act of downloading pics to cyber abyss land. Oops... Did the shooting pics after that...

The PFS Mule is my creation that I came up with in June last year. Over on the Community site, I did some 3D printing for Mr. Muz to create a 5 layer PFS Colt. While I was making the Colt, the idea of a Mule variant came to mind and I mixed the handle from Toddy's Mule with the head of Alan's PFS Colt design. The result is the PFS Mule was born. It has a good feel in the hand and an easy to manage PFS shooter. I've been thrilled to see a few of our slingshot brothers embrace the design and some really nice builds of it have been done lately.

Thanks Matt for the chance to show off these fun PFS designs and greatly appreciate your efforts keeping the SOTM going.

Enjoy,

Monroe


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Such a great frame! Nicely done Monroe!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

That mule looks amazing


----------



## Stankard757

Looking good Monroe

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looking great monroe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Wow - there are some insane builds coming through...


----------



## mattwalt

Palmettoflyer - you are smoking with those builds. Nice work!


----------



## 31610

Well guess play time is over eh CC and Monroe really finishing hard ! Nice builds boys


----------



## mattwalt

TMAI. If the builds keep coming at this level...


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> TMAI. If the builds keep coming at this level...


 I had a sweet turtle core to do but time and weather held me back . Next time I hope


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Thank you all for the nice comments. Only thing more fun than shooting PFS, is building PFS frames. I have several others on the work bench at the moment. Seems like there is always a perpetual build stream that never ends!

As soon as I get a free moment, I will make a Slingshot Forum version of the PFS Mule and upload it hear to the templates area.

Looking forward to seeing the other works of art that roll in on these last few days of the month.


----------



## mattwalt

Thats slick. - Along with the earlier HDPE entry - thats some versatility. Did you use a trim bit to get the wood down to size on the aluminium core?


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Matt, no I did it the old fashion way. Trimmed it close with a scroll saw and then used my spindle sander, followed up with hand sanding.


----------



## mattwalt

Definitely a safer way to do it - less chance of chipping out.


----------



## StringSlap

Amazing entries, guys!


----------



## IOAN

I also made a slingshot, it fits well in the palm, I tried to give it an antique look. I hope you like my vampire. I let the pictures speak for themselves.

















































:bouncy: :banana:


----------



## Stankard757

That's is way cool. Awesome job

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

AWESOME entries one & all. I do not envy mr. mattwalt


----------



## MIsling

I'll sneak this one in before the end of the month!

A simple natty, more of a gapper than a pfs, but I kept the gap as small as I could.

I think it is some sort of oak, but I'm not entirely sure. I cut it from a brush pile a few weeks ago.

Most of the shaping was done with a knife, then sanded to 320 and finished with Feed-n-Wax.









































Shoots just fine, though I'm a bit rusty. It's been too cold to shoot outside for the last month or so, and I don't currently have anywhere to shoot indoors.


----------



## skarrd

IOAN said:


> I also made a slingshot, it fits well in the palm, I tried to give it an antique look. I hope you like my vampire. I let the pictures speak for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05458.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05459.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05460.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05462.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05463.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05464.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05465.JPG :bouncy: :banana:


Love It!!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Very cool little gapper [mention]Mlsling [/mention]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Amazing to see all the skill and craftsmanship on display in this forum!


----------



## 31610

One last small build wanted make this little fella for while . Tiny ninja


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Wow that Tiny Ninja is gorgeous


----------



## 31610

AKA Forgotten said:


> Wow that Tiny Ninja is gorgeous


thanks ! Man it's a sweet feeling frame has a nice hold to it


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I think my last frame makery took place last in August or September of 2020. We moved to a smaller house about then and since then I got into a groove of just shooting and planning and grabbing a few tools and waiting for my SlingMuse to show up. An amigo here on the Forum invited me to a TopSecret collaborative sling-build and while my tools were out this thing happened. I have a sweet CONUS but have yet to cross paths with a real life OPFS. This wouldn't qualify for such but maybe pass for a little hammer-hold gapper? 
I tore a page out of my GrandaGrumpy/PebbleShooter/JDSlinger playbook for this. I had the handle in the drawer from a F-16 modification I pulled off awhile back. I had a scrap of metal rod, a scrap of paracord and a scrap of a few minutes and wala! It will be called a MoPFSLGF-16.5x!
















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> One last small build wanted make this little fella for while . Tiny ninja


DANG! Thats a Beauty!!!


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> I think my last frame makery took place last in August or September of 2020. We moved to a smaller house about then and since then I got into a groove of just shooting and planning and grabbing a few tools and waiting for my SlingMuse to show up. An amigo here on the Forum invited me to a TopSecret collaborative sling-build and while my tools were out this thing happened. I have a sweet CONUS but have yet to cross paths with a real life OPFS. This wouldn't qualify for such but maybe pass for a little hammer-hold gapper?
> I tore a page out of my GrandaGrumpy/PebbleShooter/JDSlinger playbook for this. I had the handle in the drawer from a F-16 modification I pulled off awhile back. I had a scrap of metal rod, a scrap of paracord and a scrap of a few minutes and wala! It will be called a MoPFSLGF-16.5x!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way to go Mo!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> One last small build wanted make this little fella for while . Tiny ninja


.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my last frame makery took place last in August or September of 2020. We moved to a smaller house about then and since then I got into a groove of just shooting and planning and grabbing a few tools and waiting for my SlingMuse to show up. An amigo here on the Forum invited me to a TopSecret collaborative sling-build and while my tools were out this thing happened. I have a sweet CONUS but have yet to cross paths with a real life OPFS. This wouldn't qualify for such but maybe pass for a little hammer-hold gapper?
> I tore a page out of my GrandaGrumpy/PebbleShooter/JDSlinger playbook for this. I had the handle in the drawer from a F-16 modification I pulled off awhile back. I had a scrap of metal rod, a scrap of paracord and a scrap of a few minutes and wala! It will be called a MoPFSLGF-16.5x!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Mo!!! Awesome!!!
Click to expand...

It is underpowered but lobbed some clay balls well across the road into a road sign. I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Nice Mo man looking good dude  but I have to ask is there a poor male raccoon wandering around singing soprano haha inquiring minds like to know


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Nice Mo man looking good dude  but I have to ask is there a poor male raccoon wandering around singing soprano haha inquiring minds like to know


You must be referring to the SlockMaster!? No. Mostly slingshots. I need to calculate range time with that toy. The weather is warming up and the neighborhood bizzibodies are coming out of hibernation. I gotta keep my head on a swivel!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Mo man looking good dude  but I have to ask is there a poor male raccoon wandering around singing soprano haha inquiring minds like to know
> 
> 
> 
> You must be referring to the SlockMaster!? No. Mostly slingshots. I need to calculate range time with that toy. The weather is warming up and the neighborhood bizzibodies are coming out of hibernation. I gotta keep my head on a swivel!!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

glad u put one in Mo it's getting warmer here to thank the lord man we bin getting crazy snow and cold I be happy to see something above 0


----------



## Palmettoflyer

PB, that is a really sweet Tiny Turtle. Giving me some ideas! Still loving the Olivewood one got from you a few months ago. Nice


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Mo, that's an incredible idea for a small shooter. I'm always amazed the bands stay on those wire frames. Looks great!


----------



## 31610

Palmettoflyer said:


> PB, that is a really sweet Tiny Turtle. Giving me some ideas! Still loving the Olivewood one got from you a few months ago. Nice


i love turtle frames ;-) the original was sweet I have also done the snap jaw and now the tiny ninja. The tiny ninja for a small frame really fits well I never expected it to be so comfortable u need knock one out trust me on this one


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Palmettoflyer said:


> Mo, that's an incredible idea for a small shooter. I'm always amazed the bands stay on those wire frames. Looks great!


Friction is my middle name.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Port boy said:


> i love turtle frames ;-) the original was sweet I have also done the snap jaw and now the tiny ninja. The tiny ninja for a small frame really fits well I never expected it to be so comfortable u need knock one out trust me on this one


Well darn... Guess I know which is next for me. Going to follow you again


----------



## 31610

CC it’s a great feeling frame and template is awesome! Hit the bullseye straight and u have it . I got a little off with this one but what ya do lol


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Port boy said:


> CC it's a great feeling frame and template is awesome! Hit the bullseye straight and u have it . I got a little off with this one but what ya do lol


Thanks for posting the template, going to have to give it a try when I get the chance.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I want to point out to the judges that I will be shooting 2" steel ammo through this frame to meet the competitive requirements of this SOTM February 2021 competition.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

MOJAVE MO said:


> I want to point out to the judges that I will be shooting 2" steel ammo through this frame to meet the competitive requirements of this SOTM February 2021 competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well hey... I believe that oughta count for something.


----------



## mattwalt

Mo. Thats a sweet frame. I'll allow it based on 2" projectile. Think its well within gapper territory.


----------



## mattwalt

Wow... What a month... A load of really awesome builds all round.

Monroe - 1st - That is outstanding










Island Made - 2nd










3rd - Portboy










Misling - absolutely love this frame. Think some really great thinking doing it the way you did - was really a close call between you and Portboy.










Richnew - great work! Really keen to see more of your work.










Mike - This one think is my personal favourite. Love to get one made up which looks like this.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Well done everyone, so many fantastic builds I'm glad I didn't have to choose. Thanks also go to Matt for obvious reasons


----------



## Stankard757

Congrats guys! Outstanding frames all around

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Well done y'all, some mighty fancy frames there, glad now I didn't enter., LOL......competition is too stiff, like everything up in Shane, Jason, and Crazy Canuck's area.....frigid up there.

We've been having mid 60's to low 70's here in Georgia lately.....come on Spring.

As always, great job judging Matt, cannot be easy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Congrats everyone! And thank you Matt once again.

Although....I think the last one was made by Mike (cc) if I'm not mistaken.....from Monroe's template.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

mattwalt said:


> Wow... What a month... A load of really awesome builds all round.
> 
> Monroe - 1st - That is outstanding
> 
> Island Made - 2nd
> 
> 3rd - Portboy
> 
> Misling - absolutely love this frame. Think some really great thinking doing it the way you did - was really a close call between you and Portboy.
> 
> Richnew - great work! Really keen to see more of your work.


Wow! I'm humbled and greatly honored! Everyone here is amazing and such a collection of awesome builds. Every entry here is a winner and proud to be a part of this amazing monthly sharing of creativity.

Thank you Matt for your time, talent, and hard work that goes into keeping this activity going. It is greatly appreciated and the highest respect for the tough decisions of running this activity every month.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Island made said:


> Congrats everyone! And thank you Matt once again.
> 
> Although....I think the last one was made by Mike (cc) if I'm not mistaken.....from Monroe's template.


Thanks Shane, I was just about to point this out to Matt. I would love to build one like this too.


----------



## mattwalt

Woops - Checking...


----------



## hoggy

congrats to the winners, well deserved


----------



## mattwalt

Fixed - correct Crazy Canuck


----------



## Crazy Canuck

mattwalt said:


> Wow... What a month... A load of really awesome builds all round.
> 
> Monroe - 1st - That is outstanding
> 
> Island Made - 2nd
> 
> 3rd - Portboy
> 
> Misling - absolutely love this frame. Think some really great thinking doing it the way you did - was really a close call between you and Portboy.
> 
> Richnew - great work! Really keen to see more of your work.
> 
> Mike - This one think is my personal favourite. Love to get one made up which looks like this.


Nicely done winners! These are always such fun threads to follow.

Also really appreciate the shout out Matt. I was pretty nervous about entering. As Darrell says, there's some stiff competition! This was a lot of fun both to participate in, as well as follow along and see what everyone came up with.


----------



## mattwalt

Mike - really like that Mule PFS - really came out nice and clean.

Enough so I will make one when I get the chance


----------



## MIsling

Congrats Monroe! It's a beautiful little frame. 
Nice job to everyone else as well!
I'm looking forward to seeing what the theme for this month is.

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

All in first place as I can see.


----------



## StringSlap

Congrats Monroe and everyone else!


----------



## High Desert Flipper

SJAaz said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to point out to the judges that I will be shooting 2" steel ammo through this frame to meet the competitive requirements of this SOTM February 2021 competition
Click to expand...

 :rolling: :rolling: :rolling: :rolling:


----------



## Palmettoflyer

mattwalt said:


> Mike - really like that Mule PFS - really came out nice and clean.
> 
> Enough so I will make one when I get the chance


FYI, the PFS Mule template is now available in the Templates area of this forum.

Enjoy, and be sure to share your build on the forums.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Congratulations Monroe and everyone :headbang: 
Great jobs and a fantastic month for some great frames


----------



## bingo

Well done guys nice work awesome builds 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremoside

Congratulations Everyone! What a show folks! Really enjoyed!

:woot: :wave:


----------



## 31610

Sweet show of frames gents pretty exciting month ;-) congrats Monroe and thanks to Matt man !


----------



## skarrd

Congratulations to all the winners and contributing makers,Big Thanks again to Matt,this was another fun one to watch


----------

